# What Campground Amenities are Important to You



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

we all have our wants and needs and some amenities we could do without, while others may better suit our needs. I know there have been times when I was camping that different amenities offered by a campground have been life savers.

What would you say is your "need" at a campground?

clean restrooms
electric / water hookups
hot showers
kids playground
swimming pool
Wi-Fi


----------



## campfire (Dec 31, 2007)

I need to have clean restrooms and swimming pools to enjoy camping. Other stuff is also important but I prefer to have clean restrooms and a swimming pool.


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm really partial to the hot showers because although in recent years, we have mostly camped in a house trailer, the shower in the trailer is so small, it is not comfortable.

Plus I still kind of like the idea of running down to the shower house and smelling the clean air and saying good morning to everyone.

We like the hookups for electricity and such in case of emergency. We can make bottles quicker for the babies for instance.

And the restrooms are important. Again with a trailer, we use our own but still if we are out and about and need to use the facilities, we want to know they are clean. I think, too, if the owners or managers take care of the restrooms properly you know that the camp as a whole is better.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Kids playground, hot showers and electical hookups are a must for us. We all need power, youngin needs a playground, and the wife needs a hot shower. Of course other things are nice too, but these are what we look for first.


----------

